# SWTOR: Mit welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?



## Uziflator (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte wissen mit welcher Klasse ihr beginnen,dass warum *könnt* ihr auch schreiben


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

BountyHunter - was auch sonst 

Die Krieger Klassen haben mich nie interessieren (Jedi Knight / Sith Warrior), Trooper hab ich mal angespielt, war ganz nett, da aber fast alle, mit denen ich zocken will, Imperium spielen wollen, viel der auch flach.
Imperial Agent hab ich ebenfalls gezockt, hab aber relativ schnell die Lust dran verloren, da er mir im PvP nicht unbedingt Spaß gemacht hat.
Sith Inquisitor - Assasin um genau zu sein - hab ich dan als nächstes gezockt. Bis Lvl 15 oder so.
War eigentlich ziemlich cool. Stealth im PvP ist super 
Hat sich in meiner Rangliste, welche Klasse ich spiele, auch gut mit dem BH gezofft.
Am Ende hat dann aber doch der BH gewonnen.

Warum?
Hm .. die Story gefällt mir einfach besser.
Dann schwere Rüstung, Blaster ..das liegt mir wohl mehr als ein Lichtschwert und Roben.
Das Schiff sieht zwar aus wie ne Suppenschüssel ..aber egal. 

Es wird also n BountyHunter


----------



## Yoyoda (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

Ich werde wahrscheinlich den Botschafter nehmen. Ich bin gerne einer der Guten


----------



## Uziflator (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

[X] Sith-Inquisitor...die helle Seite soll aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen.


Dunkel die andere Seite sein, sehr dunkel.


Spoiler



Halt die Klappe Yoda und iss deinen Toast!


----------



## Fallguy (6. Dezember 2011)

Als Ehemaliger WoW-Hexer wird's bei mir der Sith-Inquisitor. Und auf der anderen Seite der Botschafter.


----------



## Hyper1on (9. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wirds der Imperiale Agent als Saboteur. Nach Jahren als DD in diversen Spielen ists Zeit fuer was anderes, also wirds diesmal nen Heiler.

Hab die Klasse am Betawochenende bis Stufe 25 gespielt und nachdem sichs zuerts recht traege angefuehlt hat wurdes nachher recht interessant.


----------



## wiley (9. Dezember 2011)

Werde einen Consular/Shadow machen.
Als nächstes nen BH


----------



## DarthLAX (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

mir diese frage zu stellen ist eigentlich blasphemie, deshalb:

bow before your emperor  ^^ 

ne im ernst, mein Nick-Name sollte es schon aussagen 

aber nochmal:

Sith - und dann eben INQUISITOR....werde den krieger aber durchaus auch spielen, nur ich "röste" lieber leute mit blitzen oder mach nen macht-würgegriff oder sowas in der art, als das ich den noch selber in scheibchen schneide 

werde aber auch auf der "guten" seite spielen (botschafter dann)...was nicht heißt, das ich die restlichen klassen nicht testen werde (mein beta-zugang kam nämlich an nem wochenende wo ich probs mit internet hatte *aufreg" 

ach ja, zu "den guten":

die jedi sind nicht "die guten" - sicher, sie tun gutes, aber sie haben eigentlich die feindschaft mit den sith (die ersten davon waren soweit ich weiß macht-nutzer die einfach nicht die helle seite nutzten d.h. die die macht durch emotionen verstärkten, während die jedi ja emotionen als gefährlich ansehen, was imho eine verleugnung des selbst ist (und daher schon mal falsch, da jede intelligenz meiner meinung nach emotionen hat und diese nicht schlecht sind, sondern der umgang mit diesen bestimmt, ob man nun gut oder böse ist)...die jedi haben spitz gekriegt was die ersten sith tun und haben diese angegriffen und schluss endlich vertrieben (nur weil sie andere ideen zum gebrauch der macht hatten!)...kein wunder das die sich dann dem HASS hingegeben haben (würde ich auch, wenn man mich für mein denken und tun (das noch nicht mal wem schadet) verfolgt, angreift, und vertreibt oder tötet!) und dadurch wurden die erst böse - d.h. eigentlich ist die dunkle seite gar net so dunkel, nur die benutzer geben sich halt voll den emotionen hin, anstatt sich zu zügeln und sind daher dunkel...

beispiele für das nicht böse sein der "dunklen" seite (d.h. des benutzens von emotionen beim macht gebrauch - sofern diese nicht unbedingt hass sind): anakin skywalker (bevor er zu vader wird) handelt oft genug emotional und ist nicht gleich nen dunkler lord - er wird nur einer, weil palpatin ihn manipuliert!

mfg LAX
ps: sorry, des musste raus - vor allem weil das in den filmen nie so thematisiert wurde  (anders gesagt: die filme beleuchten das star wars universum nur oberflächlich!)


----------



## Uziflator (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> die jedi sind nicht "die guten" - sicher, sie tun gutes, aber sie haben eigentlich die feindschaft mit den sith (die ersten davon waren soweit ich weiß macht-nutzer die einfach nicht die helle seite nutzten d.h. die die macht durch emotionen verstärkten, während die jedi ja emotionen als gefährlich ansehen, was imho eine verleugnung des selbst ist (und daher schon mal falsch, da jede intelligenz meiner meinung nach emotionen hat und diese nicht schlecht sind, sondern der umgang mit diesen bestimmt, ob man nun gut oder böse ist)...die jedi haben spitz gekriegt was die ersten sith tun und haben diese angegriffen und schluss endlich vertrieben (nur weil sie andere ideen zum gebrauch der macht hatten!)...kein wunder das die sich dann dem HASS hingegeben haben (würde ich auch, wenn man mich für mein denken und tun (das noch nicht mal wem schadet) verfolgt, angreift, und vertreibt oder tötet!) und dadurch wurden die erst böse - d.h. eigentlich ist die dunkle seite gar net so dunkel, nur die benutzer geben sich halt voll den emotionen hin, anstatt sich zu zügeln und sind daher dunkel...


Jap, die Guten bringen sich auch gerne mal gegenseitig um, halten Sklaven, rotten ganze Spezies aus, foltern ist nur deren Hobby  und die Schwachen werden sowieso ausnahmslos exikutiert.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> beispiele für das nicht böse sein der "dunklen" seite (d.h. des benutzens von emotionen beim macht gebrauch - sofern diese nicht unbedingt hass sind): anakin skywalker (bevor er zu vader wird) handelt oft genug emotional und ist nicht gleich nen dunkler lord - er wird nur einer, weil palpatin ihn manipuliert!


Das es Nur Palpatin war stimmt nicht, die Ereignisse aus Episode 2 und 3 waren die Hauptgründe.

In diesem Sinne "Furcht ist der Pfad zur dunklen Seite. Furcht führt zu Wut, Wut führt zu Hass, Hass führt zu unsäglichem Leid."


----------



## Cybertrigger (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

Ich habe vor einen Tank Kopfgeldjäger zu spielen.
Mit Powertech als spezialisierung und Schild tech als skills.
Vom skillen her 40 Punkte auf Schild tech und die restlichen 10 bei Prototyp waffen.


----------



## Eifelaner (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

ich hab in der beta nur den BountyHunter angespielt, als Söldner mit tendenz zur Heilung, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen mit dem zu Starten wenn ich mir das Spiel dann mal kaufe


----------



## Malk (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

Imperialer Agent - Operative

In WoW hab ich mla n Shami Heiler gespielt. Jetzt in der Beta von SW:TOR dann den IA als Sniper getestet was auch gut war, aber eben halt etwas unflexibel als reiner ranged DPS.
Werde also, weil mir die Questreihe gut gefallen hat(bis 21 gespielt), einfach die andere Vertiefung waehlen und dann heilend durch die Gegend rennen


----------



## Mastermind83 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

Bei mir wird es der _Sith-Inquisitor weil ich mit meiner Gilde auf einen Server zusammen um ziehe und die Auf die Imperium seite gehen und mich die Klasse irgend wie anspricht mit blitzen rum zu feuern . Und mein anderer kollege ein Sith Krieger spielen will und das ist halt ne gute kombo weil er halt Tank werden will und ich muss sagen ich kan es kaum noch erwarten .
_


----------



## Oromus (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute mit einem Jedi-Ritter angefangen. Na mal schauen.


----------



## Sturmtank (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*

ich nehm mal zum beginn einen sith inquisitor.


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich fang mit Jedi an


----------



## Uziflator (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mit Welcher Klasse werdet ihr beginnen?*



SamsonRade schrieb:


> Ich fang mit Jedi an


 Stellt sich die Frage was fürn Jedi


----------



## Oromus (20. Dezember 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich die Frage was fürn Jedi



Ich habe den Jedi-Wächter genommen, sieht einfach cool aus mit den zwei Lichtschwertern.


----------



## Shinchyko (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab in der Beta schon den Jedi Botschafter angetestet. Und ich find den Supper. Ich spiel ja eh immer lieber Heiler.^^

Aber 2tchar wird denk ma iein Imperialer. (Zum verständniss, ich bekomme SWTOR erst an Weinachten-.-)


----------



## insekt (20. Dezember 2011)

Naja was heißt als "erstes". Technische betrachtet habe ich als erstes einen Kopfgeldjäger angefangen.
Aber ich werde vier Charaktere gleichzeitig spielen. Einen Bountyhunter mit meinem Kumpel, einen Inquisitor mit meiner Freundin, einen Sith-Krieger wenn wir alle drei mal Zeit finden und einen Agenten wenn ich allein spielen muss.


----------

